# Cannot see other computers



## nealt (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a simple two computer network connected through a wired router. They both access the internet fine. The Mac has lost the ability to see the XP computer shared folders when using go>Network or Connect to server. The PC sees the Mac shared folders fine. I have another partition on the mac with OS X on it. It sees the PC folders fine. All the network settings and security settings are the same on both partitions. What seems to be going on? How can I fix this problem?


----------



## Soulwar (Dec 28, 2007)

If I read this right, you have a Mac with 2 partitions and one will connect to the XP but the other partition won't?
 Does the XP see both partitions? If so, try to connect using the XP to the one thats not working and see if you can log on. I've had a similar problem before, (not with 2 partitions though) and I had to use the XP to log on to the Mac before it would see it again.


----------



## nealt (Jan 4, 2008)

The XP computer sees the Mac files fine.


----------



## nealt (Jan 5, 2008)

The only thing I could get to work was the following:

smb://x.x.x.x/"shared folder name".

 where x.x.x.x is the numeric ip address of the PC. It cam be found on the PC by running ipconfig at the command prompt.

One thing I observed is that Apples firewall seems to be denying access with the log entry:

Jan  5 09:26:52 Macintosh Firewall[48]: Deny nmbd data in from 192.168.0.109:138 uid = 0 proto=17

192.168.0.109 is the address of my PC. This occurs independent of any firewall setting.


----------



## nealt (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is another surprise. Even though shared volumes do not show up in network browsing or in windows sidebars they do show up in open/save dialog box sidebars! Can someone explain?


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 9, 2008)

To get past Leopard and Windows Sharing pane connection flakiness read the first post in this Apple Discussion.


----------

